# HWbot + Linux



## TechGuru (18. März 2013)

Hallo PCGH,
Da ich mir im Sommer ein neues System erstelle, vielleicht mit linux, interessiert es mich ob die Benchmarks von HWbot auch unter Linux funktionieren, und falls ja, ob es dann mit Linux Performance-Unterschiede, im Vergleich zu Windows gibt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2013)

Hi,

bei HWBot ist grundsätzlich nur Windows zugelassen.
99% der Benchmarks laufen bei Linux nicht und wenn sind die Ergebnisse nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## TechGuru (18. März 2013)

Ok Danke


----------

